# Toro 3650 carburetor replacement



## Stanyon (Sep 20, 2020)

The plastic carburetor on my 3650 now leaks, I ordered a aftermarket one off EBAY, but when installed the engine would surge three maybe four time then die, like it was not getting enough fuel. These aftermarket carbs are all listed as though one size fits all of the CCR machines. This doesn't seem right to have one size of carb able to work on 4, 5, and 6.5 hp engines. Anyone had good luck with a particular replacement for the 3650 ? any insight or suggestions appreciated.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Is that carb new or used off of ebay??*


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

I have a 3650 as well with the plastic carb as well initially I took it apart and cleaned everything but it still leaked. I bought an aftermarket off eBay and had similar issues. I took it apart and found a couple of holes on the emulsion tube were plugged with little burrs cleaned it up and runs great.


----------



## Stanyon (Sep 20, 2020)

Carb is a new aftermarket, Cstanis thanks for the insight, I will take it apart and check all of the passageways.


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

Did you replace the fuel lines? You can pick up small pcs that could potentially clog the carb. Are you sure you have the spring hooked up correctly?


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

It sounds like aftermarket carbs aren't always the best when it comes to the R-teks:






Where is the leak coming from on your original plastic carb? Maybe a new inlet seat and needle would help?









Amazon.com: Briggs & Stratton 801317 Inlet Seat : Automotive


Amazon.com: Briggs & Stratton 801317 Inlet Seat : Automotive



www.amazon.com


----------



## Stanyon (Sep 20, 2020)

The leak was between the bowl and upper half, back to the aftermarket carb I took it apart and the emulsion tube had close to half the orifices' restricted with shavings and other foreign matter. Put it back on and got it running. Most os the surging is gone so wait for the snow to see how it performs.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Kinda begs the question why you didn't do that with the original before deciding to replace it (or maybe you did, and didn't mention it?)


----------



## Hec In Omaha (Jan 10, 2021)

I have a 3650 and replaced the plastic carb with the metal replacement. The metal carb ran perfect right out of the box! My original plastic carb always caused a surge. The colder it got the worse it got. Do yourself a favor and get the metal carb and don't look back! Don't fool around with knock off's get the Briggs Carb!

Hec


----------



## GKK (Apr 29, 2021)

I replaced the carb on my neighbors 2 stroke last year and it had some surging issues as well. I found that that governor spring was too weak (actually sloppy). I shortened it a tad and it corrected the surging.


----------

